

Four ways to visualize US income inequality  - denzil_correa
http://visualizingeconomics.com/blog/2013/12/2/income-distribution-in-the-united-states?utm_content=buffer18b9b&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer

======
hardwaresofton
Not a big fan of that first infographic. The splits in the overall block
aren't at all correlated to percentages -- which you would think they were,
amongst other things

